# Found One!



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

After dispersing my mat of hydrocotyle tripartita, I found this guy chillin.







I guess it's a stowaway from a purchase. Time to research shrimp because I have never kept them before . What is it and can I get more?
I have a 90g high tech heavily planted tank with cardinal and glowlight tetras, dwarf neon rainbows, otos, bnps, corys and snails. I was planning on getting some rams and maybe some galaxy rasbora or rummynose .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like a Cherry Shrimp from the photo  A lot of places stock shrimp, Fantasy, IPU, CA, King Eds, etc all sponsors...We have Ebi Ken on board as a sponsor as well and he's a specialty shrimp dealer :bigsmile:


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks momobobo, I have seen them everywhere. What I meant to ask is will they be compatible with the livestock i have. I want to get more because who's wants to be lonely.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Your new rams may be predatory for the adults - the tetras and rainbows would probably snack on any shrimplets, so don't expect a growing colony of shrimp. The shrimp are very good at hiding so if you do pick up more, don't expect them to be very visible if they feel like they're being stalked.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

They will be fine, with a densely planted tank. Just like the above poster said, don't expect a flourishing colony though.


----------

